# Can you bring firearms to work?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I stumbled upon this article today, and thought it was very interesting. Thought I'd pass it along and see what you think.

http://www.standard.net/live/news/164694/


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

For me:
"_...employees... on company property... are prohibited from possessing or concealing weapons on their persons and in their vehicles. This prohibition applies even if the individual is licensed to carry a concealed handgun under state law... A "weapon" shall mean any device, instrument, material or substance this is used for, or is readily capable of, causing death or bodily injury_."

I think I might have to take the tire iron out of the trunk as well, to comply.

If the State of Utah feels, in the spirit of the 2nd Amendment, that I can legally own guns and have the right to protect myself, and my company cannot protect me on the commute to and from work (let alone AT work!) then, YES - I really feel that there is a crying need for this bill from a SELF DEFENSE aspect.
Basically, the management of some companies are more concerned about someone going "postal" on them or being liable for some reason than they care about employees' rights or safety, therefore the prohibition.

They fail to realize that such prohibitions only affect the law-abiding. Those with criminal intent will ignore any such prohibition and commit mayhem anyway. This is the fallacy of most so-called "gun laws". The responsible are responsible and the criminals or those that want to kill or "go postal" will do so anyway.

The bill would protect employers from liability for gun-related incidents or accidents on their property, but would also give employees the right to sue employers for punitive damages if they feel their rights have been violated. Fair enough IMO.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I can not.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I can.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I can and I am.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Frisco Pete said:


> For me:
> "_...employees... on company property... are prohibited from possessing or concealing weapons on their persons and in their vehicles. This prohibition applies even if the individual is licensed to carry a concealed handgun under state law... A "weapon" shall mean any device, instrument, material or substance this is used for, or is readily capable of, causing death or bodily injury_."


That's pretty much my company's policy verbatim.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't but I do. What's in my car is my business.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

AHHH but Finn....you are endangering all those criminals that think that they are entering a gun free enviroment to do their work :shock:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Can and probably wouldn't tell anyone if I do. Concealed means out of sight.  However, all good scouts were taught to Be Prepared. If I were packing, then I would prefer .45 auto.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> I can't but I do. What's in my car is my business.


Me too. What they don't know won't hurt them. If they want to fire me because of a concealed weapon in my car parked outside, then I know some folks who will be going down with me for having open containers in their cars, desks, bags, etc.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Has anyone seen this?

http://www.nraila.org/News/Read/NewsRel ... x?ID=12135


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't.

Some plant turnarounds won't allow pocket knives, Leathermans, even box knives.

Many of the plants I work are using TSA for security. They don't miss much nor mess around.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I work at a bank, the kind of place where you would not want a gun even if they encouraged you to. Idea being that the main issue with a robber is to give him all $700 he asked for and get him the hell out where the dye pack will quickly let everyone know who he is and destroy the cash. Company policy is no firearms on person or in car. Interestingly enough, with a clause that if you have a cfp to notify mgmnt any time you plan to carry, which is another way of saying we know you can by law, but you will be fired--at least that is how I read it. The parking lot is rented, I plan to always have mine my vehicle once I get a lockbox for it like this one that NHS has: CAR GUN SAFE


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Great. Thanks a lot Huge. Now everyone knows I've got a gun in my car. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> Great. Thanks a lot Huge. Now everyone knows I've got a gun in my car. :mrgreen:


Sorry man, but I thought your bumper sticker made it fairly obvious:


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't 
I am in a gray area 
like a company can not make it against the law for you to carry at work. but they can fire you for breaking policy.
I work for the government so there is a policy and laws that may or may not be in effect.


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

I can and I do. Along with several other fellow coworkers....Great place to work


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I work for the State and I can bring a handgun but not a knife or any other weapon. Go figure.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Would you guys support this?

http://www.reuters.com/article/topNews/ ... 1720080815
http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=2532176&page


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I cannot carry at work or even have a gun in my car. It's frustrating, but for now I have to trade my immediate safety for my family's long-term financial security, if you get my drift.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I can, but I work in law enforcement so I HAVE to , that is one of the best things about my job.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> I can, but I work in law enforcement so I HAVE to , that is one of the best things about my job.


I'm always interested in hearing what officers use as a carry weapon and why?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I carry the M&P 40, I shot the glock and some of the other 40s, I probably would of went with the XD but our department policy doesn't allow it yet. 
The M&P in my opinion feels the best when shooting seems to be less kick up then the glock.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I probably would of went with the XD but our department policy doesn't allow it yet.


What dept is this?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Emery County Sheriffs department.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Will they allow you to carry them if you can ceritify on them?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope, I believe it is up to the Captian and he is pretty set on the Glock. I had approached him on the XD about 5 years ago when I hired on and he said he would have to research them before anything could happen. So I bought the M&P in the mean time and never thought about it again. I think I like better then the XD anyway, I've even got some of the older glock lovers to switch to it. 
My Department Policy is S&W, Glock, or Sig 40 caliber.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

That's intersting. Are you shooting Speer gold dots?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

No Federal Law enforcement tactical ammo.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

It is crazy to me how each agency can use such a wide rage of stuff.


----------

